
Why the “Self-Made” Success Story Is a Myth - BerislavLopac
https://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/a26091060/money-millennials-parents-career-success/
======
BerislavLopac
> Pierson admits, however, that there are multiple factors in anyone’s
> success: Her parents paid for her college tuition, and she was able to stay
> on their health insurance while building her business.

Does this mean that nobody outside the US -- or at least in Europe -- can ever
be self made?

~~~
idDriven
It's not an impossibility just an anomaly to be self-made and requires a lot
more luck than just gumption and hard work. The far-greater majority of wealth
is inherited. Technically you could argue El Chapo was self-made, so its
possible but the less resources you have available the less probable. I
recommend reading the book Capital in the Twenty-First Century by Piketty,
it's an amazingly well researched and multidisciplinary work.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Piketty is a Kool-Aid salesman.

